# Idle Hands Manchester



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Called in here last week on a typically wet and miserable Manchester afternoon, recently opened I believe, 30 seconds walk from the train station on Piccadilly Approach. Great location if you're venturing to Manchester by train. Had a couple of the smoothest flat whites you could ever wish for. Seemed a bit empty tbh given the location so thought I'd give them a shout out on here.

I was a bit preoccupied at the time so not much to report other than the coffee was great and they were using an EK. Will definitely be making it a regular call in on my trips to manc.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I am getting a train from Piccadilly in the morning, so will give them a try


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Think one of them is ex-NTP.

Will definitely go next time I'm in Manchester.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I heard that too. Will let you know how I get on


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

aaroncornish said:


> I am getting a train from Piccadilly in the morning, so will give them a try


cool let me know if you find out what beans they're using would like to try em at home.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely espresso this morning.

Breakfast menu looks good, but I had already eaten so gave it a miss.

The espresso on this morning was Nude Espresso East Blend


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

aaroncornish said:


> Lovely espresso this morning.
> 
> Breakfast menu looks good, but I had already eaten so gave it a miss.
> 
> The espresso on this morning was Nude Espresso East Blend


was there many in mate? Seemed a bit absurd it being empty when I called in when 50 steps away all the coffee chains were busting at the seams.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

It was pretty quiet. 2 other people in there when I went in.

A couple more came in while I was there.


----------



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

Tom and Dave (who are behind Idle hands) are both fantastic baristas and will have some great coffees coming through there. They have a great brew bar with Square mile/workshop/nude etc Espresso wise will probably be something very clean and not too wild - given the location. The space is a pop up so be sure to support them whilst they are there. (also next door to piccadily tap so chance for post beer espresso)


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah the coffee was very very good.

It's a shame to see such a queue of people waiting outside Greggs a few doors down for a crap coffee!!


----------

